# Damn it, bubble issues again!



## Freddie99 (Jun 8, 2010)

Ok folks. I have the bubble issues again. I can't seem to find a way that works more than once which leaves me with a reservoir free of bubbles. I've tried pretty much everything that I can. I do believe I've got a duff set of reservoirs (lot no. H7613619 for those interested.) Is there anything that anyone can suggest that I do as I am getting close to my wit's end with this because it's getting so damn frustrating. I mean I'm doing everything by the book and other things that aren't in the book. I mean a few weeks ago I ordered five boxes of reservoirs, all the same lot number as mentioned earlier. I'm now down to one as all of those four boxes used were useless. I can remember one that I had free of bubbles and that's it. The bubbles that I get are tiny ones that accumulate around the shoulder of the reservoir and don't shift no matter what I do. It comes to the point that when tapping the reservoir with a pen just makes the situation worse than it was to begin with. So basically... HELP!


----------



## Red Pumper (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Tom,

I sometimes get a lot of small bubble that concentrate at the top of the reservoir. I've also found that tapping or flicking the resvoir makes it worse.

One solution that works well for me in these situations is to leave the reservoir upright in the fridge for a few days. The bubbles tend to join together in one big bubble which is then easy to remove.

I tend to fill my reservoirs in advance (as many as I can get from a single vial of insulin) and leave them in the fridge until I need them. A few hours before a change, I will take a reservoir out of the fridge to let it get up to room temperature, I'll then get rid of any remaning bubbles and change as normal.

When I'm down to my last filled reservoir, I do another batch from my next insulin vial.


----------



## Freddie99 (Jun 8, 2010)

Ah much appreciated. I'll fill a few later on today and give that a try. Thanks for that one Red.

Tom


----------



## Red Pumper (Jun 9, 2010)

No worries - I hope it works for you.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jun 10, 2010)

have you tried degassing?????????? it works a treat for me  xxx


----------



## Patricia (Jun 10, 2010)

Feel I am bearer of bad news, Red Pumper, sorry... Have now heard and read several times that it's not good to leave insulin in reservoirs for any length of time...something about the insulin degenerating... ? ... anyway, it's supposedly a BAD thing to do.

Saying that, we do find that leaving a filled vial alone even for 15 minutes tends to concentrate whatever bubble is there, so easier to get rid of...

Like Shelb1uk, we de-gas. It starts out feeling like a pain, but the grief it saves is worth it. We have not had a single proper bubble problem since starting this, about six months ago...


----------



## Red Pumper (Jun 11, 2010)

Maybe I'll stop doing three at a time but filling one a couple of days in advance shouldn't cause any problems. It's just handier to have one ready when it comes to doing a set change.


----------



## tracey w (Jun 11, 2010)

Red Pumper said:


> Maybe I'll stop doing three at a time but filling one a couple of days in advance shouldn't cause any problems. It's just handier to have one ready when it comes to doing a set change.



Nope im afraid not a good idea. But I wont get on my soap box as ive said it all before.  And i dont want to upset anyone,


----------



## Patricia (Jun 11, 2010)

tracey w said:


> Nope im afraid not a good idea. But I wont get on my soap box as ive said it all before.  And i dont want to upset anyone,



I had same reaction Tracey!


----------



## Sugarbum (Jun 11, 2010)

Ouch! Me too!  (....sorry, Red!)

How long are you leaving your insulin out the fridge for Tom before you refuel, also are you sure your fridge temp is ok? not too cold?


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 12, 2010)

Hiya

Ok I'm also not wanting to upset anyone but no-one should prefill reservoirs and leave them for a few days, hours ok but not days.  It is all about insulin sticking  and not working properly.

Also and this is going to sound awful but it is what I have been told by a very excellent and respected member of the diabetes world that bubbles in reservoir are technique only, nothing else.

Hope that I haven't upset anyone.

Tom, if you really think you have dodgy reservoirs ring Medtronic, they will replace them.   I'm happy to come visit and we can fill reservoirs together.   I never get bubbles and if there are the odd one, I can get rid of them.   I'm not blowing a trumpet here, I just have been doing it a lot longer.  Am happy to help if you want me to.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jun 12, 2010)

are bubbles big issues with pumps then? Eee gads, what am I getting myself into? lol.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 12, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> are bubbles big issues with pumps then? Eee gads, what am I getting myself into? lol.



Sam, have they said anything about you doing a carb counting course before you start the pump? I know you know how to do it, but I thought some sort of formal course was a prerequisite


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jun 12, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Sam, have they said anything about you doing a carb counting course before you start the pump? I know you know how to do it, but I thought some sort of formal course was a prerequisite



Nope, none at all - I don't have to do one because I'm pretty proficient at it now  The only thing she said I could do if I wanted was look at their online thing, but as I've already done it there's no need.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 12, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> Nope, none at all - I don't have to do one because I'm pretty proficient at it now  The only thing she said I could do if I wanted was look at their online thing, but as I've already done it there's no need.



Good stuff! Didn't want you to get hit with some last minute bureaucracy!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jun 12, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Good stuff! Didn't want you to get hit with some last minute bureaucracy!



eee gads if they tried pulling that one on my I'd find something really very heavy to throw in their general direction...


----------



## Red Pumper (Jun 14, 2010)

Patricia said:


> I had same reaction Tracey!



It's not my intention to pass on bad advice to anyone on this forum.

I was just stating what worked for me.

It was my DSN that advised on prefilling cartridges when I moved on to my pump in February.
If the professionals can't agree on good practice, then what chance have we?

Keith.


----------

